# Cuckoo Clock - Adult



## badss (Feb 27, 2008)

Got this from a friend ...its pretty good and wanted to share it with you all...made me laugh ....anyway here goes....

The other night I was invited out for a night with the "girls."
I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, "I promise!"
Well, the hours passed away and the margaritas went down way too easily.
Around 3 AM a bit loaded, I headed for home.
Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed 3 times.
Quickly realizing that my husband would probrably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times. 
I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him.
(Even when totally smashed...3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos = 12 cuckoos M IDNIGHT)
The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him "Midnight"....he didn't seemed pissed off in the least.
Whew, I got away with that one! Then he said, "We need a new cuckoo clock."
When I asked him why, he said, "Well last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said "Oh S_it." Cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted!"


----------



## pduke216 (Feb 27, 2008)

The funny thing is how many of us have tried to get away with stuff like that. GOOD ONE!


----------



## kookie (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol......Good one............


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor bird is sick, needs the doctor bad!  That's funny!


----------

